# Show Your Guitar Straps 2020



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I have several straps, although I play sitting down for the most part... I generally choose straps based on appearances and how they match a guitar, although comfort also matters. I have some Etsy artisan straps, some Gruv Gear straps, those made by Perris, Planet Waves and others. Below is a short video compilation of the various straps in my collection... with one arriving soon from Well Hung.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I’ve accumulated a few over the years, gifts, some straps are for a specific guitar (ie. the strap buttons on PRS are big and a pita.)

If I remember to do so, I strap on (can I say that?!?) when I play sitting down as it helps when playing standing up. I remember some painful rehearsals when standing as I’m battling with the positioning of the guitar. I keep the guitar a little higher with the horn of the guitar resting on my left pec. How the hell Page played with the guitar slung so low is beyond me but it did look cool!


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Alex said:


> I’ve accumulated a few over the years, gifts, some straps are for a specific guitar (ie. the strap buttons on PRS are big and a pita.)
> 
> If I remember to do so, I strap on (can I say that?!?) when I play sitting down as it helps when playing standing up. I remember some painful rehearsals when standing as I’m battling with the positioning of the guitar. I keep the guitar a little higher with the horn of the guitar resting on my left pec. How the hell Page played with the guitar slung so low is beyond me but it did look cool!


I sometimes wear a strap while sitting... I have a habit of slouching the longer I play, then my low back aches a bit. I also keep my guitar pretty high. I tried playing low like Page and my wrist/thumb felt strained... and my short fingers couldn't reach the notes.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I only have 3 straps from the same manufacturer. 2 are Jimi Hendrix repros,


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Brian Johnston said:


> I sometimes wear a strap while sitting... I have a habit of slouching the longer I play, then my low back aches a bit. I also keep my guitar pretty high. I tried playing low like Page and my wrist/thumb felt strained... and my short fingers couldn't reach the notes.


Starting with a good chair helps. I bought a SoundSeat a few years ago; comfy, sturdy with good back support.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's a photo of my Guitars Canada strap along with two GC stickers:










And here's the strap on my Dillion "Rosie" guitar:


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Still have my GC strap.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

No flattering photography here. Just a quick shot of some of my straps. Maybe a half dozen more, or so. They look better when they are on the guitar of choice, which would involve too much setup time, and space in this thread.









I actually thought about getting a tie rack to store, or display they on when not in use.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have straps for each of my guitars. And I am not even going to mention how many they are. LOL


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Tone Chaser said:


> getting a tie rack


That's what I use.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

laristotle said:


> That's what I use.
> 
> View attachment 314702


yes, but larger to hold more, perhaps revolving,...

you already have the unique part, or theme


----------



## Collin Bass (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

I quite like Couch ones...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Since I switched to bass, I almost always buy a complementary strap the same day. I don’t own the ‘Ray or the top Fender any more.







any more.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

l


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Tone Chaser said:


> No flattering photography here. Just a quick shot of some of my straps. Maybe a half dozen more, or so. They look better when they are on the guitar of choice, which would involve too much setup time, and space in this thread.
> View attachment 314690
> 
> 
> I actually thought about getting a tie rack to store, or display they on when not in use.


Pat Metheny fan - nice!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Air Strap from the UK.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Stinger Straps... from montreal. 
LINK: Stinger Straps | Premium Leather Guitar Straps | Made in N. America
The best strap I ever had. Ultra soft leather and ultra grip from the curved design.


----------



## Collin Bass (Oct 17, 2020)

BobChuck said:


> Stinger Straps... from montreal.
> LINK: Stinger Straps | Premium Leather Guitar Straps | Made in N. America
> The best strap I ever had. Ultra soft leather and ultra grip from the curved design.
> View attachment 334628


What kind of strap locks are those that you have on that nice looking strap of yours?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

20 years ago they were $30.00 then $60.00 ,now....holy moly!





Levy's Leathers MSS1-BLK Veg Tan Leather Guitar Strap,Black: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Levy's Leathers MSS1-BLK Veg Tan Leather Guitar Strap,Black: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca





very comfy though...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

This isn't new but I love it. A guy on TDRI made if for me when he was first starting out, and it was only about $40. I have no idea if he's in business now or not. The letters are my initials, and the art is a couple of my tattoos. It's been through a lot over the years.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Collin Bass said:


> What kind of strap locks are those that you have on that nice looking strap of yours?


Dunlop Gold... but old.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

My Leatherhead Lou strap-5 fret long-one piece leather- curved to follow body contour


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Not all of them, but all my guitars(13) have Couch straps.


----------

